# Photos for the Library?



## Pipp (Mar 15, 2010)

I'll be posting this in the general forum but I thought I'd start in the land of the good shots. (In theory). 

We're in need of our own good quality photos of common ailments, behaviour, etc.. 

Off the top of my head... 

- bunny poop - healthy
- cecals - healthy
- cecals - runny
- bunny pee! (a whole set of colours, including sludge if possible)
- molting patterns
- sexing a rabbit
- scent glands
- toenails -- before and after
- mites
- sore hocks
- abscesses

Just about anything that might be educational for new rabbit slaves. 

:thanks:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a few head tilt photos that might illustrate progression of treatment:

Before head tilt:








During beginning stages of treatment:







Last treatment given December 2008. This photo is from December 2009...I guess you could say his head tilt is in remission, 1 year and counting:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 15, 2010)

oh darn i could have gotten a photo of pee this morning when i took the litter pan out to change it, Belle likes to pee in the cage as soon as i take it out,lol


----------

